# Stihl FS36 Trimmer- Fuel Line Routing?



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Folks,

Got in a Stihl FS36 Trimmer that was disassembled and Fuel lines missing.

Anyone know the routing for the fuel lines.

-Top of tank has grommet/hole that I'm sure the vent line goes to.
-Tank has two additional holes next to each other: 1) for return line
2) for fuel filter line

Carb has takes two stems for fuel lines.
Primer Bulb has a long stem and short stem.

Trying to make sure I route these correctly from tank, primer, and carb.

Thanks, for any help!

PL


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This isn't a Stihl,but I hope it helps you.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=130055&stc=1&d=1301539848


----------

